# Printing my own Plastisol Transfers



## shipwreck (Nov 20, 2009)

I just started screen printing my own Plastisol Transfers and have the system working, just not to my liking. I know you cant get the same quality print as an actual screen print but I am not matching the quality of the transfers we have purchased. Here are the differences I am concerned about and maybe someone knows the answers I am looking for.

I started using a 110mesh and curing at 230 degrees. At first I could only make a cold peel transfer. Then I started using the adhesion powder which makes the image transfer great to the garment. But the transfers we are purchasing dont have this powder. They feel more like a clear coat of something was put down. On some you can see the actual outline for the clear coat, but on others the ink deposit on the transfer is so think, I cant tell if it is an outline or a shadow. But the ink still feels like rubber.

Also, I am trying to print halftones in a one color white print. When I compare the transfer to the silk screened... I keep the dots but the gradients on the transfer dont absorb the shirt... so it almost comes out cartoon like. I know a transfer and a silk screened shirt will never look the same but is there some secret I dont know?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I had a hard time sorting questions out of your post. I think one of them is, "Why aren't my gradients working as transfers?" I suspect part of your problem is the mesh count is too low. Also transfers have strengths but overall are less versatile than direct screenprinting.


----------



## shipwreck (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry - I guess my question is whether the adhesion powder is the only way to go. Its the only way right now that I can get the ink to transfer to the garment. But I dont like the powder. Not only is it time consumming but I have had problems with the powder transfering to the shirt and in some cases parts of the transfer paper that didnt have ink actually stuck to the shirt. What I was trying to say is that the transfers we have purchased from other companies dont have this powder on them. The ink on those transfers looks like it has a clear coat or it is a special form of plastisol ink. Do they make an additive for use when you are printing on transfers?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Good question as none of my stock transfers have adheasive crystals. I think there may be certain specialty inks for straight up hot split transfers.


----------



## trebor4278 (Aug 7, 2012)

what transfer paper are you using? I have best luck with SuperTrans cured at 180 degrees, colors will hotsplit and white best cold peeled.


----------

